# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  لحظات مريخية لاتنسي

## عثمان الشريف

*&feature=related
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*&feature=related
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*&feature=related
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*&feature=related
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*&feature=related
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*&feature=related
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*&feature=related
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*&feature=related
*

----------


## الظريف

*الف شكر على المجهود الرائع ....
*

----------


## راشد دولفين

*مجهود تشكر عليه  . . لكن مريخ الحاضر بلا انجازات خارجية تذكر سوى مانديلا  . .القطار السريع لا يستطيع  الرجوع الى الوراء ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ 
هدفنا اكبر من كده . . عايزين بطولات كبرى . . لا يفيد البكاء على البن المسكوب . .
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*يا سلام عليك يا ود الشريف 
والله زكريات جميلة وياريت تعود من تانى 
*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*والله عاجزين عن شكرك يا ود الشريف على المجهود

وياريت لو عندك تتحفنا بالمزيد
*

----------


## عصمت حسن بلال

*حبيبنا عثمان الشريف  ، الله يديك العافية ، صحيت فينا ذكريات جميلة ورائعة  
مع الجيل الذهبي لفتية المريخ الاشاوس ، يوم ان كانت الجدية والغيرة على
 الشعار وكان يا ويل الفريق البجيب القوون الاول فى المريخ 

مشكوووووور حبيبنا
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الشكر لكل الاخوة المتداخلين وهي دعوة لحفظ تاريخ وانجازات الزعيم وكل من لديه مباراة مهمة او هدف له وقع او اي معلومة تخص تاريخ المريخ فليضيفها مشكورا
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*الف شكر علي هذا التوثيق واتمنا ان توثق اهداف ابطال الدوري الان
*

----------


## العجب24

*مشكور ياغالى وتسلم ايدك
وهذا استقبال الابطال سيكافا 86

&feature=related
*

----------


## مردونا

*مهما صطرنا احرف من نور ومهما تكلمنا عن المريخ الوجدان فى امجاد المريخ

يقف القلم عاجزا عن التعبيرلاكن اجمل لحظاتىفوز كاس الكوس الافريقية بهدف
 اللاعب عيس صباح الخير
                        	*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*كاس الابطال هدف نسعي له
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور يا صفوة
                        	*

----------

